# Rugby World Cup 2019



## ThunderHorse (Sep 10, 2019)

So...who you got?  All Blacks?  yeah, thought so.

The US Eagles are in the "Pool of Death" with England, France, Argentina, and Tonga.  Tonga looks like a win, everything else we may get murdered.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171134985329418240


----------



## Jaknight (Sep 10, 2019)

I had no idea the USA even had a team good enough for the cup


----------



## Gordus (Sep 10, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> So...who you got?  All Blacks?  yeah, thought so.
> 
> The US Eagles are in the "Pool of Death" with England, France, Argentina, and Tonga.  Tonga looks like a win, everything else we may get murdered.
> 
> ...



Pool B ....
My condolences to Canada ^^


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 10, 2019)

Gordus said:


> Pool B ....
> My condolences to Canada ^^


They're pretty bad.  But not as bad as Russia.  Russia is getting smoked in this thing.


----------



## Flagg (Sep 13, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> So...who you got?  All Blacks?  yeah, thought so.
> 
> The US Eagles are in the "Pool of Death" with England, France, Argentina, and Tonga.  Tonga looks like a win, everything else we may get murdered.



The US starting against England(3) is going to suck, followed by France(8), then Argentina(11), finishing with Tonga(15). 

So it goes from hardest to easiest. 

The Eagles have had both a former All Blacks head coach and now a former Springbok assistant coach as head coaches since the last RWC. 

Argentina is like the doorman you have to get past to enter the Top Tier Rugby Nation VIP Club. 

And the US Eagles have recently beaten Argentina. 

Folks who take rugby seriously are no longer laughing at the Eagles like they used to. 

The US Eagles have been quietly improving quite considerably(if not consistently) for the last decade+.

And sitting just outside the top tier group of teams, they have far less to lose than their on field adversaries. 

England is really tough, but if the Eagles can play strong against France having a bad day, there’s legit hope.


----------



## Flagg (Sep 13, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> They're pretty bad.  But not as bad as Russia.  Russia is getting smoked in this thing.



US v. Russia in RWC2011 was an utter embarrassment for both.

But the good news is the US has improved dramatically in the 8 years since.


----------



## digrar (Sep 13, 2019)

Eagles are the reigning Olympic Champions in the 15 a side game too...!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 21, 2019)

Japan 30-10 Russia, some good rugby from Russia for 20 or so minutes and a bunch of bad Rugby from Japan for a good bit of the first half.  Russia has fallen off their 2018 form, the skill and fitness of Japan took over in the second half.

Australia 39-21 Fiji, Fiji looked like they had the ability to run away with this.  Perhaps Ben Ryan should go back and take sugar away from the XVs team.  Australia just settled in and built.  Fiji's fitness disintegrated after about 20 or so minutes.

Tom Brady? Fuck that guy.  Also, the All Blacks beat the Bokkes.

France 23-21 Argentina...France built up enough of a lead and even with the score line Argies were still playing decent just a lot of turnovers.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 25, 2019)

Uruguay upset Fiji 30-27.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 7, 2019)

I was really impressed to see Namibia holding their own against the All Blacks for the first half.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2019)

Namibia previously had a squad in the Currie Cup and a bunch of European pros.  Within Namibia, the quality of grassroots rugby is pretty high...with that said, the ABs put Jordie at 10 and still scored 71 points.


----------



## Flagg (Oct 7, 2019)

Here’s hoping the US Eagles fair better against Argentina than they did England and France.

US / England was a guaranteed slaughter.

US / France was a MUCH closer game.....until the final 10 minutes. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## CQB (Nov 2, 2019)

Well, that first half was brutal; two HIA, a dislocated shoulder. But SA were amazing all over the park. I have a soft spot for Eddie Jones & a win would have been a great  personal victory.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 2, 2019)

Was a bit rough.  Kind of a shit game, what can I say, I like tries and not penalties.  SA definitely out brutalized England and their defense was immense.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 3, 2019)

I think England used up all their gas against the All Blacks last weekend.  It's kind of bitter sweet watching the team your team beat in the pool games beat the team that beat your team in the semis.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm bummed that A, we didn't win the cup, B, we lost to the Poms, but I'm glad to see the Saffas beat the Poms for the win.


----------



## CQB (Nov 8, 2019)

A bit off track as I’m sure it doesn’t deserve its own thread, due to the minority of folks here who really follow the game they play in heaven are in the minority. SBW has signed with some pogo club In Toronto. This can only bode well for northern hemisphere rugby & Canikistan & the United States of Amazement rugby in total.
For those heathens who are not acquainted with SBW, you soon will be. Sure, it’s his retirement gig bit he is one amazing athlete. All hail!


----------



## digrar (Nov 8, 2019)

At this stage, he's a bit past his peak, back when he was knocking the back end out of Davey Warners missus in Kings Cross nightclub toilets, he was unstoppable.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2019)

I don't know how they're paying him.  They didn't make payroll at a point during last season.  Had to cancel broadcasts because they didn't have funding.  Canadians don't give a shit about them, half their tickets are given away and there's a Union club in our third year professional league.


----------



## CQB (Nov 9, 2019)

_Yes digger, too true. I do believe it was The Clovelly Hotel, where darstardly deeds were done. Oh wait, wasn’t that some other tart? 
As for payment, it won’t be in hubcaps. Salary caps can be kept in place...  “but as your son grows up Sonny, maybe he’d like to attend the London School of Economics?”  _


----------

